# thoughts on the CZ75 clone Canik L-120



## the2edwards

hello, so I've been in the market for a new carry pistol and found the Canik L-120 over at buds gun.shop and wonder if anybody has any opinions on these...or any of the cz clones. I know Cz's to be fine guns but they don't make any (to my knowledge) light (26oz) full size pistols.

any opinions or insights are welcome and appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## m03

the2edwards said:


> I know Cz's to be fine guns but they don't make any (to my knowledge) light (26oz) full size pistols.


Take a look at the CZ SP-01 Phantom, as it is fullsize and meets your weight requirement.


----------



## papershoot

*CZ Clones*



the2edwards said:


> hello, so I've been in the market for a new carry pistol and found the Canik L-120 over at buds gun.shop and wonder if anybody has any opinions on these...or any of the cz clones. I know Cz's to be fine guns but they don't make any (to my knowledge) light (26oz) full size pistols.
> 
> any opinions or insights are welcome and appreciated! Thanks!


I am new to CZ's and the clones, but have been reading everything I can about them online. Last month, I bought a Tristar C-100 at my local Academy Sports for $300+tax. They are still on sale now. It very much resembles the CZ 75 PRC. The fit and finish looks good. Although I have not fired it yet, it shows every indication of being an quality firearm. This gun is made by Canik55, but imported to the USA by Tristar, so it is very close to the Canik models sold at Bud's. Mine weighs 25.2 ounces, with an empty clip in it. It has a lower housing made of aluminum alloy. I suspect Bud's L120 is also not an all steel gun. Mine has a pretty heavy double action trigger pull. The single action has some creep, but breaks clean and light. They let me dry fire it in the store and I fell in love. It sounds like mine may be an ounce lighter than the L-120, because of the shorter barrel. I would probably like the L-120, but it would end up costing me ~$470 by the time I paid the transfer fee. I started out thinking I would buy a CZ 75. Price and availability made me change my mind. You may want check out the CZ Forum "czfirearms.us". They have lots of good information about CZ's and clones. My only gripe about the gun is the funky yellow-green dots on the sights. They do glow a little after you turn off the lights, but they are not close to being night sights. I am in the process of installing Meprolight night sights on mine, which was challenging my very limited gunsmithing skills, but it is turning out fine. The old sights were usuable as is. I got my new ones at about 1/2 price on Ebay.


----------



## the2edwards

so Davidsons got 10 in the day before yesterday, and by 9 last night they were sold out! lucky for me i was one of those 10! With everything included I am Pennies shy of $400. I will update when i pick it up Monday our Tuesday.


----------



## Tractor23

I have had the C-100 for a couple of months and it is my daily carry and the best I have had. It is a very comfortable gun to shoot. Have put about 300 rounds through it and it is very accurate. No misfires, stovepipes, jams, etc. I have handled the L120 and the T100 at Academy but have not shot either one. The T100 is similar weight to the C100 but the L120 is significantly heavier. Not a bad weight and would be fine for and OWB holster. The C100 is great with an Uncle Mike's at 4 o'clock. Hope to get a Crossbreed this year.


----------



## mrlizzzard

SR9-down the road.
M&P9-down the road.
C100 is never leaving my shooting bag.1/2 the money and twice the gun.

mrlizzzard


----------

